

Kivy Tutorial: Pong in  - tehansen
http://kivy.org/docs/tutorials/pong.html

======
tehansen
Any feedback on the tutorial or rest of the docs greatly appretiated. We're
trying to improve the docs as much as possible.

Also, our game programming contest (<http://kivy.org/#contest>) is still open
until Jan 31. and if you enter a game, you can win android tablets, github
subscriptions , t-shirts etc..

